# Sermon for Sunday



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 13, 2008)

Not the best Sermon I have ever written. Sounds a bit discombobulated. May God bless my incoherence.

September 14, 2008, Monaca First Presbyterian Church « Backwoods Presbyterian


----------

